# Action: Magnificent Seven (Warhammer 40K)



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Kathius IV, a doomed moon under the control of the Archenemy. Abandonded by the Imperial forces on Kathius I, the remaining resistance is dropping.

However, the Adeptus Astartes intend to even the odds. Seven Chapters are nearby the Kathius system, and send whatever forces they can spare to Kathius IV. 

Unfortuantly, each chapter can only spare a few squads. Seven. Seventy Astartes is still a huge amount, but will it be enough to bring down the Archenemy entrenched on Kathius IV?

First came the Ultramarines, Proud Creaters of the Codex Astartes, sending One squad of the 2nd Company. Second came the Salamanders, deploying their Tactical squad alongside their Ultramarine brothers. Third came the Space Wolves, most barbaric and noble of the legions of he first founding, sending a Wolf Guard Pack, and the Companies' Wolf Lord, Oric Bloodblane. Fourth, came the staunch Imperial Fists, producing a Devastator Squad, proud heirs of Rogal Dorn himself. Fifth appeared the Blood Angels, an Assault Squad intent on fighting the enemy at close quaters. The Sixth Chapter to answer the call was the Iron Hands, dispatching ten Terminators of the first Company. Finally, stalking through the Shadows came the Raven Guard, the scions of Corax, boasting ten Assault Marines from Captain Shaan's Fourth Company. _​~Introduction to the Kathius IV Crusade​
ORIC BLOODBANE'S THUNDER Hammer tore itself out of the simulation of the Khorne Bezerker, and noticed a Thrall-Servitor standing by.

"My Lord," The Thrall-Servitor droned. "The Forces that you have requested are here. Ultramarines, Raven Guard, Blood Angels, Salamanders, Imperial Fists and Iron Hands are awaiting your command."

"Good," snapped Bloodbane, disengaging from the combat simulation and turning to face the Thrall-Servitor. The Thrall-Servitor left the Combat Simulation and Bloodbane spat into his vox furiously. "Greetings, brothers. Normally I would make a speech but now is not the time. You have answered my call and now I demand your names, Sergeants. Once you have told me them, procced to the Training Simulations and ready your squads for combat. Select Class - Archenemy."

(All): You have just boarded The _Fenris' Wrath_, from previous campaigns, and hear the Wolf Lord's introduction. What do you make of the Wolf Lord? Does your Chapter approve of the ways of the Space Woves? Especially, if you are the Ultramarines Sergeant, what is your immediate reaction to answering the aid of a Chapter who doesn't follow your Primarch's legendary Codex Astartes? 

So basically, something along those lines. Sorry for the crap update, just testing your skills and stuff before we get into the action. Enjoy .


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Brother Bellum Gerreo*

“Brother Sergeant Bellum Gerreo Devastator of the Imperial Fists,” Bellum solemnly replied in a deep voice. The disgust was slightly visible on his face for a mere second before disappearing. _We have come to the aid of a brother chapter_, he thought, _who was now demanding of us_. It was something that he disliked about the Space Wolves, they were wild. Perhaps if they could follow the teachings of the Codex they would learn discipline. Bellum dismissed the thought from his mind quickly. He was within the halls of his ally’s vessel, and thoughts such as those led to doubt. Doubt was something no soldier could afford, especially for a commander. 
Bellum didn’t like the thought of being commanded by anyone outside of his own chapter. This marine, however, was a Wolf Lord and that granted him the right. 

Bellum marched back to where his men had been placed onboard the _Fenris’ Wrath_. As he moved into the corridor the bright yellow was quite visible against the dull grey walls. Each man was standing at attention near their quarter’s doorways as they had since arrival. The sight of them each marked with the symbol of the chapter filled him with pride. Bellum walked past them toward the end of the hall and his own quarters. He recalled each man’s name as he passed. 
Brother Castro wielder of the squad’s heavy plasma cannon, veteran of all five campaigns that Bellum had commanded this squad; Brother Archadius and Fervius bolter brothers, both veterans of three campaigns; Brother Starn bolter brother, veteran of all five campaigns and second in command over the bolter brothers; Brother Juran wielder of a heavy bolter, veteran of four campaigns; Brother Dameus wielder of the squad’s missile launcher, veteran of all five campaigns; Brother Demetrius wielder of a heavy bolter, veteran of all five campaigns; and Brothers Gidean and Palus bolter brothers, newest members of the squad being veterans of only two campaigns. They were each noble and worthy warriors of the chapter. 

“Brothers,” Bellum boomed as he reached the end of the hall, “By the request of our host we are to join in preparation. You have each presented yourselves well since we have been aboard. You honor the Chapter. Prepare yourselves for the simulators. You are dismissed. When you are prepared we shall go.” “We are prepared,” his men answered in unison. “And why is that?” “For the enemy will come with us prepared or not so we are always prepared,” they boomed in unison. Bellum nodded. “Gather your wargear brothers,” he said reaching into his room. He pulled his storm bolter from behind the doorway. As he turned back his men snapped to attention with their weapons in hand. “With me brothers,” Bellum ordered. The squad fell in and made their way to the simulators to train, a thing they had done countless times before.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Pericles Vetoris strode into the briefing room. He was on board the Fenris' Wrath, one of the ships of the Space Wolves. He was not impressed or at all happy at being placed underneath the command of a space wolf. They had no order, no discipline like that of the Ultramarines. They didn't even follow the Codex Astartes, the sacred tome of Roboute Guilliman. He waited for a moment sizing up his fellow sergeants, from what he had been sent. Imperial Fist, steady and reliable, blood angel holy but unpredictable due to their thirst. A Raven Guard, expert at stealth, a Salamander and a huge Iron Hand terminator sergeant.

Pericles was not happy at all, glad that none on this ship could see his facial expression underneath his helmet. He was positive that all of these marines could do the job that was set before the Emperor, but he was the first on scene. He and his should be leading this expedition. He and another 6 Ultramarines squads could do the same job. However they were unavailable at this time. He heard a cool voice penetrate his vox system, rough but seemingly ice cold.
*
"Greetings, brothers. Normally I would make a speech but now is not the time. You have answered my call and now I demand your names, Sergeants. Once you have told me them, procced to the Training Simulations and ready your squads for combat. Select Class - Archenemy."*

Pericles waited as the Imperial Fist's voice penetrated the vox a second later, laughing to himself at the disgusted tone he detected for just a second in his voice. Maybe there was someone else here that didn't like the idea of being put underneath a pup. _"This is Veteran Brother Sergeant Pericles Vetoris of the Holy Emperors Ultramarine chapter."_ He responded, his tone emotionless. He knew how to keep his disdain to himself. He moved quickly through the ship, heading to the Holy Emperor's shrine were he had told his men to go and pray to whilst he collected their orders.

As he entered the shrine he noted where each of his brothers were. Leonides, his second in command stood by the shrine's entrance talking to brother Thantos. Kneeling before a statue of the Emperor was Isos, Sophus, Orpheus and Halius. Finally standing in a small alcove was Xanthos, Rapheal and Micheal talking quietly as they looked the Emperor's statue. They immediately saw him, moving over to their brothers before heading as a unit straight to him.

He took them outside before he spoke, private vox only so no-one else could hear. _"Brothers I know that we would rather be under the command of one of our own, but we will have to live with this. Our orders are to train until we reach our destination, even though I know that we the Ultramarines will kill the most and will be the finest out there. For now we will train, hone your abilities against the Arch-enemy simulation brothers. We will be victorious."_

He was greeted with a chorus of *"FOR THE EMPEROR!"* as his brothers opened their voxs, drowning the corridor around them. He nodded to them before moving off, squad in tow to the simulation decks.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

“Brother Sergeant Bellum Gerreo Devastator of the Imperial Fists,” reported in first over the vox, for a moment he thought he detected a hint of disdain in the Sergeants voice. It wouldn't suprise him, many chapters who followed the codex saw the Space Wolves as unruly and untamed, not following the codex in any sense. Stelios could relate with the Wolves. Some in the Imperium question the Raven Guards aswell, while they still followed the Codex, they operate autonomously and with a great degree of freedom for individual company and squad commanders. And there was a rumour that the Space Wolves also knew of a dark secret in the Raven Guards past. A Veteran-Sergeant Pericles Vetoris of the Ultramarines also intorduced himself over the vox, his tone emotionless and flat, typical of an Ultramarine, exemplars of the Codex Asartes, the interactions between Vetoris and Bloodbane would be interesting to say at the least, being complete polar opposites in every single way. 


Stelios pushed these thoughts from his mind, after all the Wolf Guard was demanding they reported in. 'demanding' An interesting choice of words, already throwing down his authority over the other Chapters. "This is Aziel Stelios, Veteran-Sergeant of the Raven Guard. Greetings brother, we will report to the simulators as ordered" He said coolly, leaving a slight emphasis on the last word. He turned to his squad, "Kai, take Eskalon and make sure all of our equipment is secured" Kai, a tall, keen eyed marine nodded and departed with one of the others. Kai was Stelios second in command, a dependable and sharp minded warrior, he was good at guessing his Sergeants thoughts and tactics, making him perfect for the role of his 2IC. 

"Let's go" He said simply to the remaining astartes. Stelios was not known for rousing speeches or idle conversation, he was instead a deep thinker and analyst. They made their way to the simulators, taking in their surroundings carefully, always on the look out for weak or vulnerable points, the Wolves vessel, like all astartes ships was made well though. When they entered the simulation room his squad began setting up their own individual training regimes, with only combat blades for the time being. The rest of their weapons being recovered by Kai and Eskalon. Stelios began his pre-training warm ups, his gene-enchanced body pumping adrenaline into his blood stream and increasing the rate of his secondary heart to boost the blood supply to his muscles. A chaos marine shimmered into existence infront of him "here we go then" he muttered to himself.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Space, vast and empty stood before them. Thousands of star's bright and burning shone out bringing light to this dark place. Tsu'Gan Dak'ir had always loved to contemplate the enormous complexity of it all. But his thoughts were not focused on such matters right now, No his gaze was transfixed upon the Imperial vessal the loomed over them the _Fenris' Wrath. _As the Thunderhawk gunship pulled up to dock Tsu'Gan thought of what might await him within the Space Wolf vessal he turned to face his battle-brothers who were seated in the rear of the compartment, Xavier and Argos who had been given the honour of carrying the squad flamers, Fugis his most reliable brother which was why he carried the multimelta and his bolter brothers, Marcus, N'keln, Tu'shan, Elysius, Doc'tyr, and Agatone. He gave a breif nod to indicate their long awaited arrival.

The Thunderhawk swung low into one of the _Fenris Wrath's _numerous hanger bays, its pilot hit the landing gear and brought it down slow. No sooner then when they landed did Tsu'Gan's vox begin to crackle.
_"Greetings, brothers. Normally I would make a speech but now is not the time. You have answered my call and now I demand your names, Sergeants. Once you have told me them, procced to the Training Simulations and ready your squads for combat. Select Class - Archenemy."_
Emerging from the Thunderhawk alongside his brothers Tsu'Gan broadcast his response, his voice was deep and menacing he never intended for it to be it was just the way he always spoke _"This is Tsu'Gan Dak'ir of the Salamanders me and my battle-brothers have arrived as per your request." _Some of the Sergeants from other chapters had already reported in. The Imperial Fists had come with a Devastator squad, he had heard from his Veteran Brothers that they were dependable and would fight with untold valor at your side, he welcomed their firepower to they would need it in the coming weeks. The Ultramarines to had to declared their presence Tsu'Gan knew little of them but from what he had heard over the Vox they seemed the soulvoid kind, strict and by the book. Raven Gaurd called in next but Tsu'Gan could make nothing of them by what their Sergeant had said over the vox. But the Wolf Lord himself? Tsu'Gan was unsure the Space Wolves were an undisciplined chapter full of barberic men, but they seemed the kind to be able to hold out for themselves and fight for what is right.

The Salamanders stood single fill facing the Thunderhawk, Tsu'Gan surveyed his troops with pride and thought of the coming battle. _"Brothers" _he said _" I Shall not lie to you today, you have served with me for countless battles and endured hardship by my side for many campaigns. Today we face a new enemy, the foul forces of the Archenemy! But Brothers do not vaulter for we are his chosen, we shall wreck a vengence upon those who desecrate his name we shall fight for the Emperor for the Primarch and for Humanity, so tell me brothers what shall you do were shall you march?"_
_"Into the Fires of battle, unto the anvil of war!" _
Tsu'Gan smiled to himself to hear the battle cry of his chapter. Ordering the squad to follow him he marched off to meet his allies.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

"Greetings, brothers. Normally I would make a speech but now is not the time. You have answered my call and now I demand your names, Sergeants. Once you have told me them, procced to the Training Simulations and ready your squads for combat. Select Class - Archenemy." Logan listened as the Wolf Lords command issued from his vox.

"Sergeant Asyder of the Blood Angels" He growled back, it almost offended him that the noble Sons of Sanguinius would have to fight under a barbaric Space Wolf, putting such thoughts from his mind Logan and his squad marched to the training cages, ignoring the command to use the Simulations, Logan picked up a wooden training blade and threw another towards Brother Castus.

"Everyone enter the cages in pairs and begin combat" He ordered then span and parried Castus's high strike then countered with a kick to the warriors breastplate sending Castus stumbling backwards. Grinning, Logan advanced and feinted low intending to then touch his brothers helmet, Castus however ignored the feint and lunged forwards, Logan backpeddeled furiously from the unexpected move.

"Getting slow old friend" Castus smiled, Logan grinned back then dived forwards tackleing Castus to the floor knocking Castus's sword from his hand and ending the bout.

"In your dreams" Logan smirked as he helped Castus to his feet.

Glancing around Logan observed the other bouts, on his right Angelous and Cerobius had entered together and now were exchanging blows so fast that their swords were a blur, Leod and Tyrus the squads special weapon bearers had also paired up but had already finished with Tyrus touching his sword to Leod's helmet. On his left Logan saw Julius, the squads newest adition, lying on his back with Argus's sword at his throat, Maldir and Sephera were still dueling in the remaining cage but Logan could see that Maldir was moments from losing, a small gap in his guard exposed his left knee which as Logan watched Sephera smashed his sword down on causing Maldir to fall to one knee exposing his helmet and neck which Sephera smacked with his sword making Maldir crash to the ground.

Logan watched all of these fights with approval especially in Julius for standing up to Argus, one of the squads most experianced fighters, for several minutes.

"Switch partners and begin again" He ordered all but Angelous and Cerobius who were still fighting furiously. Logan paired with Sephera and with a roar of pure fury lauched himself into combat.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Next update is here!
~~~~~

Suddenly, warning klaxons ripped through _The Fenris' Wrath,_ and what Bloodbane had knew what was going to happen... had finally happened. An Enemy Attack. As if to confirm the loud Klaxons, there was a loud shudder as the Battle Barge shook under impact. "Boarding Pods!" snarled one of Bloodbane's Wolf Guard, Harem Ironfist.

"At last," voxed Slovar Beastlayer, ripping his two power swords out of the simulation of the Khorne Bezerker, whose blood covered his face. "Now we get to see some real action."

"Aye," remarked Bloodbane, as shouts and cries could be heard from outside the Simulation Decks. "Brothers, we have our first kills."

Bloodbane roared, and left the Simulation Pod, powering up his Thunder Hammer. What greeted his eyes was a horde of ravenous bloodthirsty creatures no longer human, but devotees to the Ruinous Powers, charged towards his Terminator Armoured brothers. "For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed Bloodbane, bringing up his Storm Shield to meet the enemy's retalliation.

((*All:*)) You are stationed in various parts of the Simulation Decks when the Klaxons echo. Within moments, you are under attack from Archenemy boarding pods. How do you react to this boarding? Do you follow the Codex Astartes? 

*Ultramarines:* You should follow the Codex Astartes and refrain from deviating from it. Lead your Squad to the Hanger, where you find that the *Iron Hands* Terminators are battling a large amount of invaders. Push them back by the honour of your Primarch and the God-Emperor. 

*Iron Hands:* Your Terminator Armoured Veterans easily fight their way through the first wave of the enemy, and make your way to the Hanger where you expect the fighting is thickest. There, you are joined by the *Ultramarines* Chapter, and you fight to push the Invaders back with your brothers. 

*Imperial Fists*: Your Devastators are weak in this style of fighting, as you cannot bring your heavy weapons to bear due to the fact it will rip apart the Battle Barge from the inside. You will have to rely on the squad's bolters, and close quater fighting. You are outnumbered and outgunned in the Simulation Decks - only to be saved by the fury of the *Blood Angels* Chapter's Assault Squads.

*Blood Angels:* Your Chapter finds no resistance at all outside the Simulation Pods, and you are suprised - until you notice that the *Imperial Fists* are under attack. You charge to aid your brothers under pressure, as you feel the Red Thirst building up inside you. Do you let it overcome you? Or do you push it back?

*Raven Guard:* You are attacked by the elite of the Archenemy, and you can tell this by their superior armour. How do you respond to the attack? Do you get overwhemled or are you pushed back?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Bellum squeezed the trigger on his storm bolter. The recoil was heavy as two bolt shells were sent into the simulated chaos marine before him. The foe dropped as both rounds punched through its chest. It disappeared as it joined the ‘dead’. The Sergeant glanced over to the rest of his men. They were formed around the heavy weapons in a defensive line allowing their combined firepower to hammer each incoming foe. They were skilled and disciplined each showing the experience that only true battle could bring. Bellum’s eyes focused on each incoming simulation as he moved back into his command position. Shells were tearing through the hated foes with lethal precision in the simulated battleground. 

Warning klaxons began to sound. “End simulation,” Bellum shouted. What was this, some kind of a drill? As the squad gathered they saw it was not. The minions of the dark gods had breached the ship. “Form up,” Bellum cried. His men moved with practiced precision. As Castro swung his plasma cannon to bare. Bellum’s face was unwavering as hate and disgust filled him. “Heavy weapons down, we can’t chance a stray shot rupturing something important. Bolters, blades, and pistols only.” Heavy weapons dropped to the deck. “FIRE,” Bellum ordered. The first volley of bolter shells tore chunks of armor from the charging foes, but there were more. His men fired with precision, but the arrangement of the simulation deck did not favor them. 
“Primarch-Progenitor, to your glory and glory to him on earth,” the Imperial Fists bellowed as close combat was finally reached. Combat knives slammed against armor, and cleaved through flesh.

Bellum spun adding to the lethal ferocity of his chain sword. The teeth gashed through armor as a chaos marine doubled over. Black blood sprayed across the deck. Behind him he heard a cry of pain. He spun to see a chaos marine trying to recover his blade from Gidean’s arm. The young marine had deflected the blow from his chest, but now had the weapon stuck in his arm. The foe slammed him to the ground. “Weak fool,” it growled, “Chaos claims you!” There was a twin report as Bellum’s storm bolter fired. The vial creature jerked as its back burst open. “On your feet Son of Dorn,” Bellum said reaching down to the young marine, “You’ll find no living enemies down there.” As he pulled Gidean to his feet Bellum glanced around. The others were beginning to reform as their foe pulled back. So far there had been no casualties, but there were injuries. “Are they retreating,” Brother Palus asked as another boarder dropped to the ground. “No,” Brother Castro replied. 
“They have encircled us,” Brother Starn reported as the hated foes began a new charge. “Son’s of Dorn,” Bellum said as the first weapons began to fire, “It is an honor to command you. This foe has decreed this to be their battle ground. Make it cost them all to take it.” 

As they began to fight again it was easy to tell without their heavy weapons the Devistators would be unable to hold their own against this many foes. “Emperor deliver us,” a marine whispered. Then in a deep voice Bellum roared across the simulation room, “Abhor the witch, the alien, and the heratic! Grant us the strength to pierce the inhuman flesh and lay waste to their citadels with hurricanes of fire!” The litany of hate echoed as Bellum pointed his weapon into the rolling horde of foes and all he felt was hate and recoil.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Logan listened as his fellow sergeants introduced themselves “Brother Sergeant Bellum Gerreo Devastator of the Imperial Fists”... "This is Aziel Stelios, Veteran-Sergeant of the Raven Guard. Greetings brother, we will report to the simulators as ordered"... "This is Tsu'Gan Dak'ir of the Salamanders me and my battle-brothers have arrived as per your request."... "Sergeant Asyder of the Blood Angels" And then introduced himself "Logan Maelstroth of the Iron Hands, We will report to training as... ordered" he said the last word with a tone of bitterness in his voice. 

He then turned to his squad and a grin crept across his lips, his squad were a fierce looking lot, with almost no flesh visible, this made the grin across his mechanical lips grow even more, he let a roar 'The flesh is weak!' which his squad-mates echoed, before ordering them to split off into pairs and head off to the training cages.

As they arrived at the training cages, a warning klaxon sounded Logan yelled 'brothers to the hangar, thats where they will launch there attack!' as him and his brothers charged towards the hangar they came across the first wave, he watched with the joy only a tactician could experience as his squad ripped apart their enemies in seconds using a perfectly practiced methodology. As they finally slaughtered their way through into the hangar bay the ultramarines joined them as the tide of enemies grew and grew with every passing moment, Logan charged into the fray smashing enemies to pieces with every swing of his flail, he was loving every minute of this, tactically ducking and diving around his enemies thrusts and lunges, before returning their blows with the pinpoint precision to kill with every blow.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Pericles Vetoris smashed his power sword through a virtual Berserker before turning his bolter on a bunch of cultists. He looked up to see how his fellow brothers were doing. Each followed the codex Astartes perfectly to the letter, working as a unit and not for individual glory. _"Remember brothers what our beloved primach left us. We have to carry on his legacy in the name of the Emperor."_ Pericles bellowed to his brothers as he moved forwards again to take out another berserker, his brothers covering him with their bolters as he moved.

The sim suddenly faded and loud explosions were heard throughout the ships. Vetoris looked at his brothers a smile spreading underneath his helmet. "Brothers, I believe that that is our welcome party. We will move to the hanger, they must not be allowed to gain access to the hanger, or they can land all their troops there." He paused a second before hailing on an open vox so his brother sergeants would know what he was doing. _"Brother sergeants, Vetoris here. I am moving my squad to the hanger bay."_

The squad moved through the ship as a squad, checking each access point and bulkhead. As they got to the hanger bay doors, Vetoris burst through the door first, smiling at the carnage in front of him. His brothers from the Iron Hands stood amongst the dead of the enemy, fresh from the slaughter. Vetoris moved his squad forward, all taking disciplined firing positions. _"Brothers, cover our Terminator brethren make sure your disciplined." _

His squad took great care firing at the enemy, careful around the terminators. Pericles could believe that the only way they would win this fight was in close combat. _"Brothers let us finish this blade to blade with the enemy."_ His squad roared their praise to the Emperor and the Primach and charged straight towards the enemy, combat blades drawn. Pericles found himself soon standing next to his huge Iron Hand brethren, _"A privilege to meet you brother, a fine enemy to slaughter today."_


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tsu'Gan*

The burning bodies of a dozen screaming cultistist charged forward despite the flames intent on maiming and killing. Argos let loose another burst from his flamer engulfing the cultists in its holy fire their black, charred remains crumbled down onto the decking. Bolter fire rang out from further down the passageway as his Bolter Brothers Elysius and Agatone cut a swath through the archenemies number felling wave after wave. Tsu'Gans plasma pistol echoed out in the confined space and one of the foul cultists was incinerated instantly. 

They were coming at them from all sides Tsu' Gan and his squad fought a desperate battle to keep them at bay from six different points of entry. His unit had been making its way through the lower decks to the training rooms but granades had stopped them in there tracks and forced them to dive for what little cover they could find.
There were too many of them Tsu'Gan knew that they were merely cultists, fodder of the dark gods but some of them carried Plasma weapons, and if just one could get behind them...... Tsu'Gan would not let that happen, they could be overwhelmed by the sheer numbers.
But something had to be done if they stayed here then the Cultists would run their ammunition dry, they had to advance
_"Salamanders to me suffer not these heretics make every one fall!"_
Together his Squad begun to fall back, Argos and Xavier used the flamers to cover the rear but the cultists still came on only to be burned alive by the weapon's deadly contents.
Tsu'Gan begun to lead his squad towards the upper decks all he could hope was that his fellow chapters were fairing better then they were. Tsu'Gan opened up the vox
_"This is Tsu'Gan Dak'ir we are under heavy assault Wolf Lord what is our rally point?"_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"This is Tsu'Gan Dak'ir we are under heavy assault Wolf Lord what is our rally point?" The Salamander Sergeant voxed to Bloodbane. 

"Your rally point is the hanger," snarled back Bloodbane, via the vox. "I will meet you there where we can squash the last of these scum together." 

*ALL*: With the expection of those that are already in the Hanger and the *Raven Guard*, you decide to make your way to the Hanger after hearing The Wolf Lord's comment. You slaughter all of the archenemy on your way there. 

*Ultramarines & Iron Hands:* You are already in the Hanger and are relieved to see the arrival of your brothers from the fellow chapters, this makes you fight harder, but are you doing it to gain respect amongst your fellow companions or because you must?

*Raven Guard*: You have taken the fight to the enemy yourself, via boarding pods, and now find yourself in a twisted and bloody corrupted version of the ship's hanger. Meeting you however, is a Chaos Dreadnought, which powers up its close combat arms as you notice it. Do you regret boarding now? Or will you try to hold out long enough for reinforcements, or will you continue to take the fight to the enemy?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The Raven Guard had been training for about 20 minutes when Kai and Eskalon arrived with their weapons and equipment. The rest of the squad equipped themselves as Stelios put on his deadly lightning claws. Suddenly a large series of explosions went off throughout the ship and it shuddered violently, a warning kalxon started going off to signal they had been boarded. Before Stelios could yell a single order, a group of Chaos Marines stormed into the room to attack the Raven Guard. In an instant he activated his weapons, forks of electricity snapping and crackling between the claws. He charged straight at two of the marines in a whirlwind of attacks, instantly eviscerating one and slashing the arm of another, both clearly not prepared for a Sergeant of his experience to be there or indeed to find Raven Guard at all. The one still had one arm though and ferociously pressed on the attack swinging his chain axe at where Stelios head had been a moment earlier, but he had anticipated the attack and lashed out a low blow, cutting one of the chaos scums leg as he went. The marine crashed to the ground with a bellow of rage, cut short by Stelios claws decapiating him. He looked up to see the rest of his squad killing the final marines, Kai killing the last one with a powerful swing from below of his chain sword, cleaving the chaos marine in two.

He looked over at Kai "The enemy must be all over the ship, our brother Astartes can handle them on here for now, we must take the fight to the enemy" He said to him. "Aye, i've already scanned the route to the nearest boarding pods" Kai quickly replied. Stelios smiled inside his helmet, as usual Kai had anticipated his orders and was acting them out before he had said them aloud. The Ravens Talons made their way silently through the ship, sticking to the shadows and bypassing the enemy where the could. They had to get onto the enemy ship and disable it Stelios thought to himself, they could not be allowed to pull back and torpedo the ship while it was otherwise occupied with the boarding actions. They found the boarding pods and split between two of them. "Kai, aim for the main gun batteries, i'll make for the engine room, set your charges but wait until we have both set them. Keep it silent, the enemy must not know what we are planning before it is too late. Then our brothers will hopefully have gained access themselves by then." The boaring pod propelled itself away from the ship, heading straight for the enemys rear, roughly where the engine room should be, the journey was almost over before it had begun with the ships being so close. The pod slammed into the side of the enemy hull and blew its charges to force a hole into the side of the ship with a directed blast, keeping the pressure stable on the other side. 

His fire team emerged into the enemy ship, it was a dispicable sight, ruinious symbols and banners everywhere, the very air itself stank of filth. There was a more pressing concern however. They had not entered the engine room itself, Stelios gussed they were in a room adjacent to it judging by the noise. This was still not the problem though, the room was large, and in the middle of the room stood the real problem, a Chaos Dreadnought, and it had seen them. "Take Cover!!!!" He screamed as it, powered up its weapons. He dived behind a near support beam along with Tarrion. "Oh that's just great" Tarrion muttered as he powered up his plasma pistol, "Gonna need a distraction and an opening to get a good kill shot Sergeant" he shouted over the noise. He signalled the rest of the squad his plan of action. Without a word they all errupted from cover from different directions firing their bolt pistols at the raging dreadnought in their midst, it flung a nearby crate the size of a bike at Vanon, the crate winged him but still sent him spiralling across the room. Stelios meanwhile sprinted at it from behind and jumped 'This is not a good idea' he though to himself as he landed on its back, he dug both of his lightning claws into the the power housing on it's back and tore downwards, creating a deep gouge in it's armour. The dreadnought wasn't even fazed however and swung around dislodging Stelios and batting him away with one of its huge arms. He felt all the wind get knocked out of him and one of his lungs collpase, the other compensating immediately. The dreadnought went to charge towards him, but at that precise moment Tarrion emerged from cover and fired a shot of superheated plasma at the damaged spot in the machines back. 

It exploded from withing with a collossal bang, crashing straight through the floor below it, into the engine reactor itself. Secondary explosions went off as the engine went critical. "Get clear! Get out of this room now!" He yelled to his brothers. Brias and Elias picked up Vanon as they went, charging to the exit Stelios had gone through. "Kai, blow your charges now!" he yelled over the vox, praying Kai had succesfully planted completed his mission, the enemy would no doubt now know they were on the ship with the engine going offline. He heard another series of explosions further down the ship "Objective completed Sergeant, regrouping on your location now" He voxed. Stelios slumped down against the bulkhead and observed his battered squad. They were in no position to storm a bridge, enemy barracks or other key locations now. The taking of the ship would have to be left to his brother chapters.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Bellum jerked his blade from another chaos twisted creature. Thankfuly with the assistance of the Blood Angels they had turned the tide. "You have my sincerest gratitude Brother Blood Angel," Bellum said slamming a fresh magazene into his storm bolter. Blood covered most of his armor. His men worked with precision covering their allies. Each time a Blood Angel made a killing stroke bolter rounds flashed past into another foe. Against the multitude of cultists all it took was a single shot. Against their larger foes it was more.

_"Your rally point is the hanger.I will meet you there where we can squash the last of these scum together."_ Bellum activated his vox. "The Imperial Fists are on our way." 
He turned, "Brother Sergeant Asyder, it seems we are needed elsewhere." Bolters continued to fire as he turned to his men. "Castro, Demetrius, Juran, Daneus recover your weapons," he ordered. Whatever they were likely to encounter there it promised to be far worse than what they had already faced, and no mater the cost they wouldn't be caught off guard again.

The decks ran red with blood. The chaos corrupted 'humans' had lost their momentum and now it was the marines that were gaining ground. It became a bloodbath as the Imperial Fists moved with their brothers of the Blood Angels. With their weakeness in these close quarters apparnent now it was tacticly more sound to move with those more inclined to these conditions. No mater how much Bellum wished to stand on his own it was their current conditions that had forced this. Beneith his helment a look of disgust was etched on his every feature.
The hanger deck was a scene of raw carnage. There betrayer's minions were embroiled in battle. The Ultramarines and Iron Hands were still fighting, making bloody work of those remaining. Bellum's gaze halted on several cultists attempting to move past the primary hanger doors. Behind them the void stretched on. "Brother Demetrius," he said over the vox, his voice was cold and void of emotion, "there is your target. Let them see the light of the Emperor." His signum locked sending additional targeting data. 
Demetrius swung his heavy bolter to bare and took an instant to aim. Auto sensors and targeting data added to his considerable skill as he squeezed the trigger. The cluster of shells was aimed high so that it would not impact the deck, but if missing it would slam into the shielding or pass harmlessly into space. Neither was the case. Each shell impacted flesh. The heavy caliber mass reactive bullets turned the tainted men into little more than a cloud of mangled flesh and blood.
"Bolter's and pistols brothers," Bellum ordered, "remove this filth."


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Logan stumbled as the ship rocked, the training combats stopped and the Astartes drew their actual weapons in waryiness, glancing at his HUD Logan saw that his fellow Sergeants were in combat the closest being the Imperial Fists.
"Squad on me" He ordered then sprinted towards the sound of gunfire, rounding a corner Logan saw that the Sons of Dorn were assailed by Chaos Space Marines, a devastator squad was at a severe disadvantage inthese tight quarters.

However his squad had a flamer.

"Cleanse and Burn!" Logan roared and Leod's flamer eruppted forth engulfing the Chaos Marines in holy promethium with the squads pistols joined the inferno. As the flames receeded Logan saw that several heretics had fallen to te ground with gapin holes in their armour. "Into them!" Logan cried as he fired a quick burst launching him feet first into a traitor armed with a power fist, rolling to his feet Logan fired his inferus pistol point blank into the marines face.

Somthing inside of him raged to the fore, the Red Thirst one of the two curses of the blood angels, realising that he could not afford to lose himself now Logan forced it down then ducked under a swinging chainsword before gutting the wielder as Imperial Fistbolt run tore apart another behind him.

Over the vox he heard Sergeant Bellum.
"Brother Sergeant Asyder, it seems we are needed elsewhere." 
Logan nodded and raced ahead with hs squadto clear the way for the more bulky devastators untill they entered the hanger where the Iron Hands and Ultramarines already fought.

Gunning his jump pack Logan hurled himself into the thick of combat striking left and right untill he stood close to the terminators covering the blind spots created by the bulky suits.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tsu'Gan*

*Tsu Gan*
_"Your rally point is the hanger,I will meet you there where we can squash the last of these scum together." _
Tsu'Gan thrust his power sword upwards in a fatal uppercut, the blade ripped through his foes age old power armour and striked deep into his Bio-enchanced brian. The Body went into a mad spasm, the chainsword that it still held limply in its hand flying wildly in all directions making mince meat out of the two unfortunite cultists that happened to be standing behind it. His Squad had managed to fight its way to the upper levels, but they were greeted by a horrible sight, the twisted faces of the Choas astrates had meet them head on, throwing themselfs against the squads heavy weapons. 
Tsu'Gan pulled his anciant blade from the limp body of his kill and swept it in a wide ark towards the cultists that had so eagerly looked up to the dead Choas Marine as a leader. Their resolve seemed to buckle but not for long, filled with a fury for vengence they assailed Tsu'Gan making desperate attempts to pierce his sturdy power armour with their pathetic blades. Tsu'Gan made quick work of them, before sparing a thought for the rest of his team. Despite what the Wold Lord had said he had split his team in half, Himself and some of his Bolter Brothers were making there way to the hanger but Fugis had taken the Heavy weapons on the quickest route to the Bridge, he couldnt help fear the repercussions of allowing Choas to capture the command consols.
_"Wolf Lord, The Salamanders have arrived we are just outside the western hanger doors fending off this choas filth are we required in the internal battle or should we continue to hold our position?" _


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Vetoris snarled as he saw a cultist, leap over another one of the dead straight towards him crying to the God of Blood. Vetoris simply raised his pistol and put a bolt through his head. Around him his men fought side by side with their terminator brethren, fighting according the holy tome of the codex Astartes. Vetoris had in the short time he had been in the hanger learnt to respect the huge terminators as they destroyed foe after foe, never seeing to cease up on their attack.

To be honest this drove his men on further, well the younger ones at any rate. The older ones had fought alongside terminator brethren before, and were more disciplined then the others. Vetoris smiled as his men preformed flawlessly to the Codex._ "Remember brothers, we are fighting for the Emperor and the Imperium. Even though we are facing overwhelming odds we shall still be victorious."_ He intoned to his men as they smote more and more of the cultists. He was greeted with a chorus of *"Ave Imperitor!"* He smiled at their response.

_"Brothers, we have almost broken them, FOR THE EMPEROR LETS FINISH THIS!"_ Vetoris bellowed over the vox system, his voice sounding mechanical to the cultists and his brethren.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"Wolf Lord, The Salamanders have arrived we are just outside the western hanger doors fending off this choas filth are we required in the internal battle or should we continue to hold our position?" 

"Fight your way through to the hanger," voxed Bloodbane in response, withdrawing his Thunder Hammer from the body of a crumpled Chaos Space Marine, and lifting his Storm Shield so he could block an attack from a chainaxe wielding heretic, who was promptly gunned down by Svengil's plasma pistol, the only Space Wolf with some sort of gun on this ship.

Suddenly, another boarding pod burst open, and five Chaos Terminators poured out of their transport, shouting their prase to the unholy gods which they worshiped. And then, behind them advanced a huge figure, spinning a sorcerer's staff in one hand furiously.

"Thousand Sons," spat Bloodbane, a smile appearing on his face, before voxing to the other Sergeants. "No-one touch the Sorcerer. He's mine."

And then, he charged forwards, headlong into the rapidly decreasing horde of Chaos Cutilists and Space Marines. "FOR RUSS AND THE ALLFATHER!"

(*ALL:* (apart from the *Raven Guard*)) You hear the Wolf Lord's challenge, and charge forward with him, cutting a swathe in the enemy's ranks. Suddenly, the final two Boarding pod hit _The Wolf of Fenris_, and two Dreadnoughts, twisted and corrupted by centuries of service to the Chaos Gods roar into life, howling to charge towards you. Do you aid the Wolf Lord in a battle against the Thousand Sons, or do you think he is more than capable, and attack the Dreadnoughts instead? 

(*Raven Guard:*)) after your most recent kill, you hear two Chaos Space Marines bearing the colour of the Black Legion, who are allied with the Thousand Sons. They have not noticed you and are discussing the Thousand Sons Sorcerer, Grezah Ahrizam, who has boarded _The Wolf of Fenris_ himself. And you also hear talk that another ship is en route, and apparently the Despoiler himself will head to Kathius IV, and walk on the moon with his allied Thousand Sons, to secure a lost treasure, but they do not say what it actually is. You try to attack them.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Vetoris smashed his power sword down upon a chaos marine, chopping his head off before backhanding a cultist that got too near to him, smashing its head in with just one blow. Vetoris heard Bloodbane reply to the Salamanders, who were in position outside the hanger. The enemy were breaking, Vetoris smiled as they were closing on victory. That was before three boarding pods smashed their way in, one after another. Out of the first strode five terminators, who Bloodbane charged forward immediately bellowing his challenge.

Vetoris knew that Bloodbane had this under control, his squad was more than enough to take out this threat. He turned to the second of the three and paused for a moment, taking in the two gigantic figures ahead of him. Two chaos dreadnoughts stood there, menacing and scanning for targets. Vetoris looked to his squad, _"Brother Thantos, cover us with the missile launcher, you are the best equipped for this. Brothers Isos, Micheal, Leonides and Halius stay near him, cover him."_ He turned to the other four Ultramarines, _"Brother Orpheus, Raphael, Sophus and Xanthos with me, we will attack it from the front. Orpheus try and get behind it while I distract the beast." _

He quickly spoke through the vox to the other squads, _"Brother sergeants, Vetoris here. I am going to attack the Chaos dreadnought on the right, I will probably need assistance, just in case we fail which we won't."_ He thought he might as well inform his brothers, though he was positive they would be fine.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Bellum was slamming a new clip home when the pods impacted. His head shot up. Three pods had breached the hull. The first held terminators. The twisted and defiled things were quickly being engaged by the Wolf Lord. "Thousand Sons. No-one touch the Sorcerer. He's mine." Bellum watched them charge. As you wish wolf, he thought. 

Then he saw the other pods. From them came the hulking behemoths of twisted metal. Bellum's eyes locked onto them. "Castro, Dameus weapons up," he shouted. The two marines snapped into place. 
"Brother sergeants, Vetoris here. I am going to attack the Chaos dreadnought on the right, I will probably need assistance, just in case we fail which we won't." 
"Acknowledged. The Fists have the left," he voxed. 

"Aim well brothers, Dameus crack the shell," he ordered. The rocket fired. Even as it speared toward its target Bellum switched his signum. Brother Castro didn't need an order. The plasma cannon fired what appeared to be a small sun directly into the missles wake. It was a one two strike that Bellum had learned early on. Crack the shell and incinerate what remained. "Reload," he roared preparing a second wave in case the first strike didn't finish the twisted thing.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

All around him battle raged on, his merger force of five marines fought courageously to hold the hanger bay entrance. The foul forces of Chaos came at them wielding a wide variety of unholy weapons and one by one the Salamanders held their ground. But the tide of chaos came on in even greater numbers threatening to overwhelm the Salamander position.
Tsu’Gan impaled his power sword into the chest of another cultist he screamed in pain before slumping to the floor his body a bloody mess of its former self. He raised his plasma pistol and another one fell to the decking with a loud thud, the man’s facial features destroyed by the superheated plasma. _“Come to my blade heretics and feel the power of the Emperor!” _cried Tsu’Gan his battle brothers roaring their approval. A Chaos berserker emerged from the horde of broken cultist’s, gurgling something about praising his God and charging Tsu’Gan he raised his bloody axe and brought it down intent on shedding the blood of the Emperors faithful. Tsu’Gan threw his sword up above his head to block the blow before bringing it around in a wide ark to strike the traitor in the side. Blood pooling from his wound the Berserker pressed on using his free hand to grab Tsu’Gans blade hand and hold it in place. The Cultists watched on cheering for their foul master, once again he swung his axe in over his head, but Tsu’Gan managed to bring his pistol to bear and fired into the warrior’s chest. It wasn’t as effective as he had hoped, he had stopped the blow and the berserker had dropped his axe and was now trying to pry the Helmet off Tsu’Gan’s head, there was brief struggle as Tsu’Gan tried to use the butt of his weapon to force the heretic off him, its power cell all but dry. But the chaos marine had clawed at his helmet long enough to tear it from his head and ,for a split second the pair saw eye to eye Tsu’Gan eyes glowed a blazing red, standing out amongst his coal black skin the seemed to stare deep into the traitors very soul and struck fear into the hearts of most men. But Brother Marcus ended the exchange, his bolter tearing huge chunks of flesh from the already exposed marine. Nodding thanks to his fellow squad member Tsu’Gan turned his attention back to the cultists that stood before him. 
They began to flee in blind terror their fanatical devotion to their dark gods completely forgotten. Suddenly he could hear the sound of his vox going off within his Helmet which lay still among the pilled bodies of the dead he couldn’t hear it very well but its message was clear, He must push into the hanger and fight them from within, very well if such was the Wolf Lords wish. _“Brothers, with me we shall slay these vermin in good company our chapter’s allies fight valiantly within the hanger!” _With that his unit fell back and slowly made their way into the hanger, the cultists renewed their assault thinking that the Salamanders defense had faltered. Once they entered the hanger they were greeted by a horrible site, two chaos Dreadnoughts were emerging from their assault pods, the Ultramarines and the Imperial Fists immediately moving to intercept them. Tsu’Gan had to draw their attention somehow and get their backs to his allies heavy weapons, staring down at his sword he knew what he was going to have to do.
He was going to have to charge them.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Stelios sighed as leant against the bulkhead, taking his system back down to normal from the accelerated rate it had pushed itself too from the fight. The squad prepared themselves for further engagements, reloading their weapons and checking themselves for over for any injuries they might not have noticed in the heat of battle. Eskalon stood at one end of the corridor they were sheltering in, his flamer covering the corner incase any enemy should round it, Elias stood guard at the other end. Tirius was running checks over Vanon who was trying to wave him off in protest, Tirius wasn't an apothecary but was the best member of the squad as a medic. Kai stood at Stelios side "Plan?" he asked, straight and to the point. Stelios paused for a moment then replied "I had hoped our brother chapters may have begun boarding actions of their own by now, the fighting on The Wolf must be fiercer than i thought. For now, do what we do best, stay hidden and continue to sabotage this ship." Kai nodded and said "They'll send search teams to try and find us". Stelios smiled inside his helmet "They can try"

The squad made there way along the ship in silence, twice they almost ran into frantic search teams of cultists, no doubt terrified of what their masters would do to them if they failed to find the intruders. They had gone up two floors one they heard two marines conversing in the adjacent room. Stelios and Tarrion took up position either side of the door to listen in. They were talking about a Thousand Son sorcerer named Grezah Ahrizam who had apparently boarded The Wolf of Fenris aswell, the presence of Thousand Sons in the boarding party explained the delay of his fellow chapters. But then they mentioned something that worried Stelios more than anything else. The Despoiler himself was enroute to Kathius IV to secure a lost treasure. This crucial information had to be relayed back to other chapters. With a nod to Tarrion, Stelios charged into the room, the Black Legionaire turned just in time to register the charging Raven Guard sergeant before the lightning claws decapitated him. The remaning marine was halfway through rising his boltgun in defence when his chest exploded from the blast of Tarrions plasma pistol. The rest of the squad swept into the room and took up fire positions to cover the other entrances incase reinforcements arrived. "This ship cannot survive to send word to the Despoiler of our strike teams presence. We make for the bridge, with any luck our brothers will have boarded by then and will be ready to take the bridge with us. Move out"


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Wolf Lord Charged towards the Thousand Son Sorcerer, and avoided a spark of physic electricty as his Wolf Guard met the Terminators head on.

"This is where you will die, Wolf Lord," spat The Sorcerer, blocking the Sorcerer's attack with his staff, and bringing it down onto the Wolf Lord's Storm Shield - unbelievably causing a dent in it.

"You'll pay for that," snarled Bloodbane furiously.

"There's still time to surrender," responded the Sorcerer, lashing out with his staff once more, causing Bloodbane to step to one side.

"Why don't you go ahead?" was the Wolf Lord's response, as he hurled himself at the Thousand Son, and brought his Thunder Hammer up to crush the Sorcerer after a brief but bloody battle, and he looked around to notice the other Wolf Guard demolishing the Sorcerer's Terminators.

Turning to the dying Sorcerer, the Wolf Lord lifted his Thunder Hammer up once more for a final blow. "He is coming," spat the Sorcerer, blood pouring out of the Thousand Son's mouth. "There is no escape from him. He will crush you and your petty fleet and Chaos will secure Kathius IV. You have no hope of survival, lapdog of the... false Emperor."

And then, the Sorcerer died. "For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed Oric Bloodbane. "Let us take down that final Dreadnought together, brothers!"

((*All on Fenris' Wrath*)): You see the death of the Sorcerer and the shout of the Wolf Lord, and charge to meet the last surviving follower of Chaos on board the ship with renewed courage, and eventually defeat it. (You must describe how you all defeat it.)

After the defeat of the Chaos Dreadnought, you head over to the Enemy ship, _The Faithless_ to elimante the surviving Chaos Marines. On your way, you think about the Wolf Lord's most recent kill. Do you start to respect your overall Commander, or do you still hate him as they do not follow the Codex Astartes? 

((*Raven Guard*)): You make your way to the bridge where you link up with the other Warriors. Do you inform the Wolf Lord straight away, or do you plan to destroy the rest of the ship first?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

The kill was assured as they fired the second volley. The twisted creation was in its death throes even before the final missile speared into its side. Chunks of twisted slag clanged across the deck. As Bellum ordered the heavy weapons to reload again he heard the Wolf Lord's battle cry.

_"For Russ and the Allfather! Let us take down that final Dreadnought together, brothers!"_ They were charging. Bellum shook his head. "Stay your weapon Dameus," Sergeant Gerreo ordered, his signum locked, "Castro one shot." His squadmate fired. The miniature sun slammed into the chaos thing sending chunks of slag onto the deck. It wasn't a kill, but then again it wasn't meant to be one. "One shot," the marine reported. "Good work brothers," Bellum said as the twisted thing's weapon fell limp to one side. Many of his men smiled behind their helmets, there was a hint of warmth in his voice.

"Seal your armor brothers," Bellum ordered . The others assisted. The squad was battered but none was badly injured. Most of that thanks to the Blood Angels' timely assistance on the simulation deck. "Wolf Lord," he voxed, his voice was cold and emotionless, "your orders?" 

Even without a reply Bellum turned to his squad. "Brothers find me a pilot, and seal your armor well. We go to the enemy ship, and we shall 'bring the Emperor's justice to the darkest corners,'" he said quoting the codex. This time there would be no holding back. There would be no mercy. This time every gun would fire. Within the enemies ship there was no worry of the damage. They would gut it themselves if they had to.

Boarding pods, definitely not what Brother Gerreo wanted. As they sailed though the void he prepared. Thoughts went back to the hanger deck. Each marine had bought respect there. The Salamanders had split the attention of the dreadnought with their charge, allowing for a for more efficient kill. The Ultramarines had held to the codex drawing in the enemy and cutting them to pieces. The Blood Angels had earned his thanks and respect for their actions. The Iron Hands terminators had held their ground, and killed many. The Wolf Lord had shown a great feat of arms, something to be expected from one of his standing. It was the final charge that he found pointless. Bellum could see why the order was given. It was meant to be a victory by all, not just one or two of the chapters here but all of them. Still the Codex would have dictated otherwise. It could have just as easily ended badly. But what was he to expect from a chapter so wild?

Cold emotion filled him as the pod slammed into The Faithless once again battle would be joined. His men were prepared. At the front of the pod Brother Starn knelt with brothers Gidean and Palus flaking him. Directly behind them Demetrius and Juran stood with their weapons at the ready. "Be ready," Starn said to the two younger marines. The charges fired tearing hull away. The doors opened. They had breached some filthy chapel. Symbols and banners devoted to the dark gods covered every wall. Ahead there were several bodies of worshipers, some still moved. Across the room a door began to open. "Cleanse it," Bellum spat into his vox with utter hatred, "Cleanse it all!" Heavy bolters roared to life.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Vetoris snarled as he smashed into a chaos marine from the side. He and his four brothers were being held up by the marines in front of his charge towards the Dreadnought. His Imperial Fist brothers would take the second. Vetoris fired his bolter point blank into the marine, forcing it to reel back under the pressure of his shots, one piercing its skull and killing him. Vetoris looked back to the rest of his squad, covering Thantos as he prepared his missile launcher.

The first dreadnought was brought down by the Imperial Fists who Vetoris was happy to see were following the codex to the letter, as were the Salamanders who charged forth to draw the fire of the enemy. _"Brother Thantos, take the shot now, you can distract it." _He snarled through the vox as he blocked a chainsword blow. "*Aye Brother Sergeant."* He heard the response a split second before the missile corkscrew past him and impacted on the dreadnought. Its fire was halted as it shuddered under the impact. It was about to bring its salvo to bear on his brothers when an Imperial Fist shot smashed into it exposing its inards.

_"Brothers, concentrate your fire upon that damn machine."_ He shouted above the din to his combat squad. His squad immediately opened fire on the beast as he kept any threat off him. Orpheus unleashed a orb of pure melting power, and his aim was true. It bubbled through the armour of the beast. Vetoris bellowed his praise to the Emperor as it was damaged further.

"For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed Oric Bloodbane. "Let us take down that final Dreadnought together, brothers!" This last charge was futile, it was suicide for him to charge the damaged dreadnought but still Vetoris followed him bellowing praise to the Emperor. He moved over to his brethren as it was destroyed. _"Well done brothers, you preformed perfectly to the codex."_

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Vetoris sat in silence as the boarding pods moved through space. He thought about his brothers sergeants.He had been impressed by both the Imperial Fists and Salamanders, they had fought well together and like codex marines. The Iron Hands had held their own so well, destroying any and all foe that they had been set upon. The Blood Angels were as vicious as ever, destroying foe after foe as they moved forth. He was unimpressed by the Wolf Lord, he and his men were uncouth individuals, they followed not the codex and were barbarians compared to the codex marines.

He stood for a moment, _"Brothers let us destroy these enemies on The Faithless, it is a pathetic excuse in the Emperor's realm."_ He waited for them to bellow before they impacted on the ship. He pushed through the breach into the corridor filled with the enemy cultists. _"Scythe them down brothers. DESTROY THEM!"_ He opened fire with his bolter as his brothers followed suit.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Tsu'Gan had never seen such a horrible monstrosity; its huge form surpassed even that of the tallest warriors of the astrates. It was a machine so old that the reason for its continued existence would baffle most men. But it was machine of pure and utter hate, driven to corruption by those who would deny what was reality and try to bend the existence of life to their own terrible whims. Its only motivation was the glory of the kill, to relish in the misfortune of the living. It was a Chaos Dreadnought, one of the most feared of all machines. 
How had something so pure and so holy befallen such an unthinkable fate? 
Tsu’Gan dared not to dwell on matters of such evil; it twisted the mind and corrupted the soul. All that matters is that it must fall, for the Emperor and for humanity this putrid machine must be erased from the very pages of existence itself.

Tsu’Gan held his sword aloft and slammed his pistol home; he would not need it for what he had planned. His squad took to his example and screamed their war cry, signaling their approval each soldier drawing his own blade in turn. They were elegant and sleek blades; each one hand crafted in the fires of the master forge millennia ago, each one long and made perfectly to suit its bearers fighting style. As they readied there blades the Wolf Lord charged past them his intent was clear and he bellowed a charge as he ran.
_
"For Russ and the Allfather! Let us take down that final Dreadnought together, brothers!"_

Tsu’Gan returned the war cry, yelling his own that drove his soldiers forward after the Space Wolves.

_“Brothers we fight today to defend all that the Imperium stands for, let none stand in the way of your resolve push forward protect what is ours!”_

With that Tsu’Gan flew forward and burst into a full sprint his sword flailing wildly at his side and his squad following behind him, it wasn’t long before he caught up the Space Wolves and they charged into the unholy machine as a single group.

The Dreadnought responded with a fury and swung its massive presence around to meet the oncoming space marines. A fast flying plasma shot slammed into its side and the Dreadnoughts arm was torn off in a shower of shrapnel and wreckage. But its lust for battle was strong and it stood its ground despite the heavily armed terminators. 

The fighting was fierce and if it were not for the aid of their terminator armored brethren Tsu’Gan suspected that he may have lost many a good man this day. But so was not the case. The Dreadnought swung its one remaining arm down low at its attackers N’keln and Elysius was taken aback and the blow flung them down onto the hard hangers decking, Tsu’Gan could not see what had befell that of the Space Wolves, his attention focused purely on the dark metals of his enemy. A Melta bomb exploded behind the dreadnought and ruptured its insides with the wrath of the adepts mechanics, bless their holy weapons. The distraction bought time for Tsu’Gan to leap up at the machine and bring his sword down upon its tainted hull. That was when the real fight begun

-------------

With the Dreadnought brought low and his fellow Raven Guard brothers in need, Tsu’Gan had decided to board the assault boats bound for the archenemies foul vessel. He had grown a new respect for these Space Wolves; they were undisciplined and crude in all ways. But they had stood beside his Brothers in the face of danger, they had fought steadfast and determined, their bravery and dedication was unquestionable. He was still not happy with the situation with which he had been placed in. But maybe the Wolf Lord may not be such a bad leader after all. As for the rest, they performed like true astrates fearless and loyal to their Brothers.

As the Assault boat lights went green and the hatch burst open into the swelling darkness of the evil vessel, Tsu’Gan ran forward into the fray and screamed over the din of battle.
_“Into the Fires of battle!”_
_“Unto the anvil of War!”_


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Logan fired his jump pack sending him over a Chaos Marines blade then fired his infernus pistol into the traitors face. 

"For Russ and the Allfather!" bellowed Oric Bloodbane. "Let us take down that final Dreadnought together, brothers!"
Logan looked on with a slight sneer on his face, the fool was charging straight for an armoured machine which could shred squads in combat when they had a perfectly good devastator squad here. However Logan was forced to admit that there was something about this reckless charge that appealed to him. He watched as the Salamanders joined the charge.
Opening his vox he ordered his squad forwards, Cerobius and Castus gunned their jump packs and landed among the Salamanders and Wolves to support them while all but Maldir split up to surround the Dreadnought so they could bring Tyrus's melta to bear.

"Maldir, meltabombs!" Loga cried over the noise, griping a melta bomb in each hand Logan sprinted forwards then fired his jump pack sending him flying over the dreadnought almost missing it.

Then however the Imperial Fists opened fire.

As the dreadnoughts arm exploded from their fire shrapnel shot off and impacted Logan's left arm at the shoulder joint and some momenterily clogged his pack, so, while he did drop one of the melta bombs he also landed ontop of the dreadnought. "Friendly fire!" He yelled into the vox as he saw that Castus had been cut across his unhelmeted face.
Putting it from his mind he primed the bomb then drew his pistol, firing at point blank he burned a hole in the armour before dropping the grenade in.
"Fire in the hole!" Logan roared as he leaped from the dreadnought which now grinded to a halt unable to move.

_________________________________________________________________

"Squad to boarding pods!" Logan ordered, as Castus passed they shared a glare that spoke volumes about what they were thinking about the Sons of Dorn. However as he looked inside Logan realised that Julius was absent.
Looking back he visually sorted through the corpses, among the chaos corrupted armour he caught a glimpse of Blood Red armour. Running over he saw that Julius was lying face down with his right arm completly mssing. Fearing the worst Logan pulled up his SQUAD-BIO to check Julius's vitals...Logan sighed in relief, Julius was not dead just in a coma brought on by his implants. Logan dragged him off to the side away from the chaos filth.
"We will return brother" Were his final words to Julius before entering the boarding pod. Glancing around he caught Argus's eyes and gasped, rage and fury burned there.
"Brother, hold your anger, the Rage will not sway you" He said quietly "Now Brothers, By the Blood of Sanguinius!" The pod smashed through the chaos ship's hull and the front assault ramp opened into the blackness.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The rest of the squad had fanned out and secured the other entrances into the room when Stelios noted Kai was not in the room with them. He was about to try and raise him on the vox when he entered the room, his combat blade slick with blood. "Problem?" Stelios asked. "Heard a crewmember and doubled back to listen in. The warp drive is not far down that way" indicating the hatch at one side of the room. Stelios thought about it this, they still had no idea how close to the bridge they were, how well defended it would be, or if there battle brothers from the other chapters would even reach there at the same time to aid in the assault. Destroying the warp engine however would utterly destroy the ship. They would have to get the_ Fenris Wrath _clear of the detonation in time also, but they had their locators with them which would allow the _Wrath_ to teleport them back onto the ship. The others would have to get themselves clear aswell however. 

Activating his vox to transmit to the other chapters aswell he sent "This is Stelios, we have recieved vital intel that must be relayed to the Imperium, it takes prescedence over all else. This ship cannot be allowed to escape, we are making our way to the warp drive where we will set charges to detonate and then teleport back to the _Wrath_. We will wait as long as we can brothers, but to not tally too long. Stelios out." He tunred back to Kai "Lead the way". The squad moved with all haste after Kai toward the drives. They only encountered cultists and crewman along the way and mercilessly cut them down. They reached the hatch to the drives, Stelios stood to one side of the door and Kai the other, they each primed a fistful of frag grenades, they would not be enough to damage the engine, but would thin the resistance that was bound to be inside. "For the Empeor" Stelios said and threw open the hatch, lobbing the greandes in along with Kai.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"This is Stelios, we have recieved vital intel that must be relayed to the Imperium, it takes prescedence over all else. This ship cannot be allowed to escape, we are making our way to the warp drive where we will set charges to detonate and then teleport back to the Wrath. We will wait as long as we can brothers, but to not tally too long. Stelios out." _

Upon hearing this voice, Oric Bloodbane snarled. The Raven Guard were busy operating without authority of their commanders; and Bloodbane had expected just that. "All units, fall back!" Bloodbane yelled once the Space Marines had cleared the Hanger of all archenemy. "Anyone who wishes to live should fall back immediatly. Those who wish do die at the hands of the Raven Guard's Detonators, please, remain behind. However, I intend to liberate Kathius IV."

(All) You regretingly fall back to the _Fenris's Wrath_ where you meet with the Raven Guard and watch the ship explod in orbit. There, once Stelios informs you that another ship is en route, and apparently the Despoiler himself will head to Kathius IV, and walk on the moon with his allied Thousand Sons, to secure a lost treasure. What do you think of this news? 

(Sorry about the crappy update, don't have much time and I wanted to give you an update before I go away).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

The fighting in the room was fierce, it was guarded by a squad of five Black Legionnaires and a multitude of cultists. One of the chaos marines had been killed by the grenades along with 10 cultists. The survivors while tough and determined were no match for the Ravens Talons however and after a brutal close quarter fight they lay dead aswell. Vanon, the squads demolitions specialist along with Kai went to work with setting the last of the squads melta bombs to the areas that would ensure the complete destruction of the ship. The rest of them took up position to repel anyone who should try to retake the room. "All units, fall back! "Anyone who wishes to live should fall back immediatly. Those who wish do die at the hands of the Raven Guard's Detonators, please, remain behind. However, I intend to liberate Kathius IV." the Wolf Lord spat over the vox, clearly not happy with the situation. Stelios cared little, in the Raven Guard, sergeants like himself were given a certain degree of freedom and independence. Cultists were flooding into the room, along with the occasional marine, all cut down by a hail of bolt rounds and the occasional plasma shot, but they were ever increasing. "Done!" Vanon yelled, at the same time as Stelios recieved that the other squads had gotten clear of the ship. He activated the squads locator beacon for the Wrath to teleport them back to the ship and a moment later began to feel the unique sensation of the teleportation.

The chaos ship was utterly destroyed by the catastrophic explosion of the warp engine, Vanon knew his explosives well. Stelios stood in the shaodows of the breifing room while he waited for the other Sergeants to arrive, he had already sent Kai to locate the ships astropath and relay the information of the Despoilers presence in the Kathius system to the Imperium, who would surely send more reinforcements to counter the new threat. He had asked Bloodbane to call the Sergeants of the other chapters together so he could share the information with them. Once they all had arrvied he stepped out, meeting them face to face for the first time, he was not sure how some of them may feel about his actions or decisions over the recent battle. The Wolf Lord was clearly angered, as to the others, he would no doubt find out soon enough, either way he cared little.

"Brothers. I am Veteran-Sergeant Aziel Stelios of the Raven Guard 4th Company and commander of the Ravens Talon assault squad. My apologies for forcing you to abandon your fight against the enemy or for not aiding in the boarding action on this ship, but we saw an opening and took the oppurtunity to infiltrate the enemy vessel. While there we came across a piece of vital information that changes everything about this campaign. Abaddon the Despoiler himself is en route to the Kathius system to locate a lost treasue. I have already taken the liberty of sending word to the Imperium and my own commanders." He then stood back again to hear what the others had to say.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Vetoris and his squad stepped out into the hanger bay, scything down cultists and marines left and right, they were to fall back, the Raven Guard had set explosives on the warp drive. Vetoris chuckled at this, they weren't acting exactly to the codex, but they were taking down an entire chaos ship, and Vetoris was sure that the Primach would forgive for this. _"Brothers we are leaving this blasted place before its destroyed,however we will cover the retreat of our other brethren, until the last of the squads, with the exception of the Raven Guard have been transported back we will ourselves be transported back."_ His brothers bellowed their support and formed a bolter line, destroying all that stood in their way.

Once the last squad had left Vetoris activated his homing beacon, the squad felt a shuddering sensation as they left the ship, arriving in one of the huge teleport bays. "_Brothers, go to the shrine of the Emperor, pray to him and give thanks to our victory, i must meet with the other sergeants._" Vetoris waited for his brothers to leave before he turned and headed towards the meeting place. When he arrived the Raven Guard were already there, Vetoris moved over towards the sergeant, _"Veteran Sergeant Pericles Vetoris, of his finest Ultramarines, second company. Good to meet you in person."_

They waited until the others entered "*Brothers. I am Veteran-Sergeant Aziel Stelios of the Raven Guard 4th Company and commander of the Ravens Talon assault squad. My apologies for forcing you to abandon your fight against the enemy or for not aiding in the boarding action on this ship, but we saw an opening and took the oppurtunity to infiltrate the enemy vessel. While there we came across a piece of vital information that changes everything about this campaign. Abaddon the Despoiler himself is en route to the Kathius system to locate a lost treasue. I have already taken the liberty of sending word to the Imperium and my own commanders."*

Vetoris waited a brief second before he replied, knowing that some's zeal would warrant the in correct action. _"Brothers, it would be unwise for us to move straight in, we need reinforcements from the Imperial Navy and we need more space marine brethren if the despoiler is here."_ He stood back and waited for him to get shot down by the more zealous of his brethren.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Brother Bellum Gerreo*

The Imperial Fists were covering their brother chapters from scaffolding overlooking the hanger. Their battle in the chapel was short as the rounds from his squads heavy bolters had torn through the traitors’ bodies with ease. It seemed the damned creatures had overcommitted to their assault. Sergeant Gerreo would be damned if he would let these things take him and his men again. Their short advance to the hanger had been slowed by his precautions. When they arrived the battle was in full swing. They took up position on scaffolding running overhead. The sergeant had taken care to bring the heavy guns to bare where there would be no mistakes as there were onboard the _Fenris' Wrath_. As they did Bellum cursed those actions onboard. His men had worked with precession and he had found no fault in it.

_"Anyone who wishes to live should fall back immediately. Those who wish to die at the hands of the Raven Guard's Detonators, please, remain behind. However, I intend to liberate Kathius IV."_ Bellum turned hearing the orders. “Hold the line,” He ordered preparing the beacon. A moment later he activated his vox, “This is Sergeant Gerreo, and we have you covered from on high. Begin your recalls. ” He waited for the other squads to fall back. The Ultramarines voxed in. Bellum felt pride in the codex as the honorable descendents of Roboute Guilliman kept to his text. The Imperial Fists recalled only when it was them and the Ultramarines remaining.

Back aboard the _Fenris’ Wrath_ the Imperial Fists stepped from the transportation bay. Bellum turned to his men. “Stand at attention,” he boomed. The men did. “You did well,” he began walking in front of them, “nothing we have done today has been in our favor. Now that we have seen what the enemy will do to ensure victory. You will receive a brief respite. Brother Starn, take the wounded to the apothecaries. The rest of you will see to your wargear.” Outside the chaos ship detonated. Bellum glanced over toward it. He hoped there was good reason they had been recalled. 

The summons had come rather quickly. In truth Bellum would wish to be with his men at the apothecaries or working their wargear. He stood with his helmet at his side, though it would have been as easy to judge his true mood if he had worn it. Across the room he saw the Raven Guard for the first time. He had heard about them before, but it hadn’t fully prepared him. The marine was almost white with coal black eyes. Bellum knew little about the Raven Guard himself. The other occupants of the room were very easy for him to recognize, Ultramarines. He saluted them both crisply. “I am Brother Bellum Gerreo of Dorn’s own Imperial Fists, Veteran Sergeant of the Third Company. It is an honor to meet you both on and off the field of combat.” He turned to Sergeant Pericles. “It is an honor to meet one of the sons of Roboute Guilliman, creator of the Sacred Codex. It is good to see it represented with such true dedication even under the orders of the more lawless of the Emperors Chapters.” He turned back and waited for the others to arrive.

The Imperial Fists Sergeant listened to the report. His face never changed as he thought. While it was not completely to the codex it was a correct move. When he heard the name of the Despoiler and the mysterious treasure his mind raced. This man would not have come without this ‘treasure’ being of great importance. The Ultramarines Sergent spoke first.
“I would agree with our battle brothers of the Ultramarines. Such a threat is deserving of more than we have at our disposal. A blow to such a foe needs to be hard and decisive. Especially when there no other clues to this ‘Treasure,’” Sergeant Gerreo stated without a change in his expression or voice. He felt uneasy about having a foe as this here after an object that no one knew about.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Scores of men fell before them, the boarding action had hit its peak and the enemy had not taken kindly to his brethren. Dozens of men were felled by the second either guttered in the horrible mess that was close quarter combat, or reduced to nothing but blood and bone by the mighty guns of the Imperial Fists which rattled their cry of Death high above Tsu’Gan among the scaffolding. Tsu’Gan himself had brought a merger five men including himself with Fugis and the others staying behind to eradicate the putrid filth that now plagued the lower decking of _Fenris’s Wrath_. Presumably the survivors had fled there in a futile attempt to escape the coming judgment; such was the belief of the fool, to think that they hold hide from the Emperors light. Whatever they were doing it was not the time to worry about them Tsu’Gan had his own problems. Cultists had begun to swarm around the marines positions and threatened to engulf them all in a never ending tide of bodies. Tsu’Gan plunged into them intent on holding them off for long enough for the Imperial fists to wade down the swarm. Tsu’Gan swung his power sword wildly into the crowd and cutting down man after man in a brutal display of severed limbs and broken bones.
But it was right at that moment that he received a transmission from the Wolf Lord. _

"Anyone who wishes to live should fall back immediately. Those who wish to die at the hands of the Raven Guard's Detonators, please, remain behind. However, I intend to liberate Kathius IV."_

So the Ravens had sabotaged the ship already? No wonder why he hadn’t seen them in the hanger defending the _Fenris’s Wrath _they had never been there to start with. But still Tsu’Gan guessed that such an act was still chivalrous in a way despite the fact that he had left his brothers he had accomplished the Emperors will. Yelling orders to his squad the Salamanders begun to fall back even with the seemingly unstoppable tide of men at their feet. At one point it looked like they would faultier under the onslaught but the valiant actions of his brothers curved the tide. The Ultramarines vowing to leave only once all others had retreated and the Imperial fists who hammered the crowd from above. With covering fire from both units Tsu’Gan hit his locater beacon and it sent a shiver down his spine as his molecules were instantly teleported back aboard their own vessel. 

From the vantage point of the port windows, Tsu’Gan was able to watch as the blasphemies ship of the archenemy was obliterated in an instant. Only now had Tsu’Gan begun to ponder its arrival; how had the unholy armies of chaos ever been able to locate them? What were they here for and why would they dare to attack through a boarding action when they quite obviously had the jump on the space wolf battle barge? Somehow Tsu’Gan felt that this was not all they would see of their foul counter-parts and he could re-call what his old teacher K’elmar would have said.

_The beginning of the end_

It wasn’t long before he was proven right; the Raven Guard had called upon his presence and delivered grave news indeed. The despoiler himself was coming to Kathius IV and he would destroy anything in his wake seeking some sort of powerful treasure. But it wasn’t long before his fellows had rebutted the Ravens and declared a need for reinforcements.
_"Brothers, it would be unwise for us to move straight in, we need reinforcements from the Imperial Navy and we need more space marine brethren if the despoiler is here."_

It was the Ultramarines who had spoken, although he respect them Tsu’Gan could not help but feel a spike of betrayal especially when the Imperial fists had agreed with them.

_“Reinforcements? For what, so that the despoiler may have yet more pawns with which to toy with? By the time they arrive Abaddon will have taken what he came for and will wreak a swath of destruction through all of us! We must strike now if we are to prevail and destroy the threat before it becomes far too great for our merger force.”_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_“Reinforcements? For what, so that the despoiler may have yet more pawns with which to toy with? By the time they arrive Abaddon will have taken what he came for and will wreak a swath of destruction through all of us! We must strike now if we are to prevail and destroy the threat before it becomes far too great for our merger force.”_

Tsu'gan of the Salmanders snarled in response to the Ultramarine's remark, as Wolf Lord Oric Bloodbane ordered silence.

"Brothers," remarked Bloodbane. "I see we are at a disagreement. However, the Warmaster isn't expected to arrive for another three weeks at least, according to the data log on _The Faithless_, which my companion Slovar Beastlayer has decided to check before we departed."

"So?" The question was from one of the Imperial Fists.

"We take the fight to them," Bloodbane remarked. "We vox for reinforcments, yes, but we do not wait for them. We land in the Capital City of Kathius IV and execute the leader there. That will quickly send the Archenemy forces into disaray and thus will be easy picking. Then, when the Despoiler arrives he will find an unconqured planet... not what he was expecting.

"What say you, brothers?" Bloodbane asked with a frown. 

*(All)):* Well, basically Bloodbane just asked you the question. Respond to the Wolf Lord as you see fit. Elaborate maybe. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Brother Bellum Gerreo*

The Salamanders hotblooded remark came. Bellum had prepared for it that someone. Still his face remained unmoving as rock. The Wolf Lord spoke. Three weeks at least they had an expected time table, that is if the warp did not act fickle and spit the Dispoiler into existence. 

Then he heard a familiar voice. "So?" All it that was said was a single word. The sergeant turned his head and anger was etched into every feature of his face. Palus spotted his commander's face and in an instant knew what was to come. Bellum glared for a moment before returning his attention to the meeting.

The Wolf Lord finished. The idea was sound, but it was not entirely to the codex. In truth what had Bellum expected. This plan was bold, but there were too many elements against them. The codex spoke of a hammer blow, and this did not appear to be it. In truth this might be a delay, but not an end. If three weeks was their time table then it could buy time for a larger force to be assembled. Finally Bellum spoke, "If you command it Wolf Lord my men will follow." His voice never wavered and his face never changed.

Bellum Gerreo moved away form the meeting hall and spun to the younger marine. "You had no right," he said keeping his voice from carrying, "You spoke out of turn, and with that much distain. You ignorant little fool." His voice began to slowly increase in volume. "Have I tought you no better? You have dishonored yourself, you have dishonored me, and more importantly you have dishonored the chapter." Bellum tried to calm himself, but could not. "Leave me," he growled. As the marine moved away Bellum slammed his fist into a wall. Had they been in the company of these savages long enough for his men to forget what they had been taught? Discipline was the life of an Imperial Fist, and there was no room for error.

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Bellum turned as the Ultramarine Sergeant halted.
_"Brother, I haven't had a chance to thank you for the covering fire that you gave us before you withdrew, we wouldn't have stood without it I am sure. What's more you adhered to the codex under the fires of battle and brought honour to your chapter. I would be happy to fight alongside you and even die if need be."_

Bellum reached out and grasped Sergeant Vetoris's arm. It was a warriors handshake. "Your words honor me and my men," Bellum replied, "I thank you. I give you my pledge Brother. Upon the field of battle I shall stand with you, your foe shall be mine." Bellum bowed his head slightly. "I only pray that this decision to deploy does not cost us more in blood than we can pay."


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_“Reinforcements? For what, so that the despoiler may have yet more pawns with which to toy with? By the time they arrive Abaddon will have taken what he came for and will wreak a swath of destruction through all of us! We must strike now if we are to prevail and destroy the threat before it becomes far too great for our merger force.” _Tsu`Gan said out loud. 

Vetoris turned to face him, he was shocked by the tone that the Salamander took. He had been impressed by his combat ability but he made no sense. Vetoris almost snarled back a response, he was acting to the Codex and to his primach but he was not impressed about the Salamanders outburst. He felt Leonides stir behind him, and he turned to his brother shaking his head. His brother he could see could barely restrain his rage at the Salamanders tone but slowly nodded.

_"Brothers,"_ remarked Bloodbane._ "I see we are at a disagreement. However, the Warmaster isn't expected to arrive for another three weeks at least, according to the data log on The Faithless, which my companion Slovar Beastlayer has decided to check before we departed."
_

Vetoris had obviously underestimated his brother Wolf Lord, he did not expect that the Wolf Lord would have had his men check the logs, especially during the middle of the fight. He was impressed by his quick thinking. His thoughts were interrupted by one of the Imperial Fists asking "So?" Which drew a harsh look from his sergeant. 

_"We take the fight to them," Bloodbane remarked. "We vox for reinforcments, yes, but we do not wait for them. We land in the Capital City of Kathius IV and execute the leader there. That will quickly send the Archenemy forces into disaray and thus will be easy picking. Then, when the Despoiler arrives he will find an unconqured planet... not what he was expecting.

"What say you, brothers?" _Bloodbane asked with a frown. 

Vetoris frowned at the wolf lord, there were too many things that went against them. Sure a quick strike would be for the best, they would catch the enemy off guard. Unless the traitors had managed to get off a quick message. "_Brother, if you think it is for the best then I will follow you, but you need to take into consideration that warp travel is fickle. He could arrive sooner. I also have a few questions. Did the enemy send off a distress call to any nearby forces, cause if so then the element of surprise is lost."_ He stared at his brother Salamander sergeant, staring at him trying to gauge whether he was smug or not. In truth Vetoris was not happy with his brother, the way he had done it made his blood boil.

After the briefing he caught up with Bellum Gerreo, waiting for him to discipline his brother. He smashed his fist into the wall before Vetoris caught up too him. _"Brother, I haven't had a chance to thank you for the covering fire that you gave us before you withdrew, we wouldn't have stood without it I am sure. What's more you adhered to the codex under the fires of battle and brought honour to your chapter. I would be happy to fight alongside you and even die if need be." _He extended his hand to the Imperial Fist marine, hoping that he would take it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Stelios stood silent and impassive as the other Sergeant and the Wolf Lord debated on the next move. The Salamanders Sergeant had already insisted that they make planetfall and secure the planet before the Despoiler arrived. The Wolf Lord was in agreement with him, but while the Vetoris and Bellum agreed to follow whatever order Bloodbane should give, they were clearly unhappy about the situation and did not agree with the plan. He heard Vetoris say "but you need to take into consideration that warp travel is fickle. He could arrive sooner", Stelios could see where the Ultramarine was coming from, but it was a flawed arguement and he himself spoke out "True brother, but it of course can work both ways. The Despoiler could take many more than three weeks to arrive, in which time we could have secured the planet, found what he is seeking and withdrawn. On the other hand we could try and wait for reinforcements, but they may be delayed in the warp for months or more and arrive once the Despoiler is long gone"

He listend to the what the other Sergeants had to say again. After a while the Bellum left the chamber, followed shortly by Vetoris who made quite a point of staring down the Salamander sergeant before he left. Stelios made his way over to the Salamander sergeant, "Well met brother. Sergeant Tsu'Gan isn't it? You seem to have kicked up quite a stir with our brothers, the Ultramarine in particular seems to have taken your words quite badly. I however agree with you, we cannot afford to wait." He turned to the remaining sergeants and Bloodbane. "Tsu'Gan and Bloodbane are right, we must attempt to secure the planet with all haste, whether our reinforcements arrive before or after the Despoiler matters little. Even if the Despoiler arrives first we can conduct hit and run tactics, employ guerilla warfare, i did so for two years against the vile Orks under Captain Shrike. To simply wait for the Despoiler to arrive while hoping reinforcements arrive first is folly and a fools hope, we must strike now" It was rare for Stelios to speak out like this, but he had to emphasise the importance of acting now rather than waiting, he just hoped his fellow sergeants would agree


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tsu'Gan*

............................
_“Brothers I see we are at a disagreement. However, the Warmaster isn't expected to arrive for another three weeks at least, according to the data log on The Faithless, which my companion Slovar Beastlayer has decided to check before we departed."_

Tsu’Gan and his brothers stood side by side in what must have passed for a place of discussion on a Space Wolf vessel. There had been much tension created by his comment however and Bloodbane was stepping in to resolve the issue before it has the chance to escalate. Tsu’Gan himself held no ill will against his fellow Ultramarine brother but he would not stand ideally in wait for some pointless reinforcements. 

_"We take the fight to them, we vox for reinforcements, yes, but we do not wait for them. We land in the Capital City of Kathius IV and execute the leader there. That will quickly send the Archenemy forces into disarray and thus will be easy picking. Then, when the Despoiler arrives he will find an unconquered planet... not what he was expecting."_

Tsu’Gan merely grunted his approval before sparing a moment to observe the Ultramarines reaction. They were not pleased that much was clear, one of them was barely able to contain his outrage and Tsu’Gan knew that it was only the man’s pure and simple dedication to the Codex that stopped him from taking action. He was about to leave when one of the hulking Raven guard came to address him.

_"Well met brother. Sergeant Tsu'Gan isn't it? You seem to have kicked up quite a stir with our brothers; the Ultramarine in particular seems to have taken your words quite badly. I however agree with you, we cannot afford to wait."_

Tsu’Gan wasn’t quite sure what to make of the Ravens but their leader spoke the truth and that was enough for him.

_“Yes Brother it is unfortunate that our Ultramarine brethren fail to see what is at stake here but I do not question their integrity merely their ability to observe a greater picture. Waiting will only make us weaker”_

The Raven listened to his reply before turning to announce his thoughts to the others.

_"Tsu'Gan and Bloodbane are right; we must attempt to secure the planet with all haste, whether our reinforcements arrive before or after the Despoiler matters little. Even if the Despoiler arrives first we can conduct hit and run tactics, employ guerilla warfare, i did so for two years against the vile Orks under Captain Shrike. To simply wait for the Despoiler to arrive while hoping reinforcements arrive first is folly and a fool’s hope, we must strike now"_

Tsu’Gan turned to face his fellows and backed the Raven with his own voice.

“The Ravens are correct in their planning we must do whatever possible to hinder the archenemies advance”


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"No, the ship did not send a distress call," explained Slovar Beastlayer. "However, I will send a call for reinforcments."

"All astartes," voxed Bloodbane. "Our discussion is concluded. We _will_ set course for Kathius IV, _Immediatly_. We will liberate the planet sooner or later. Keep your men in shape, We arrive on the planet in two days. Take to your simulation rooms, select class, archenemy, and then choose from there. This time, I will attend a sparring match with my Wolf Guard."

((All) What do you think of the Wolf Lord's announcment? What are your immediate and secondary reactions? What are your opinons of the other Marines?

((All) After more discussion amongst yourselves, you head to the simulation decks once more.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Brother Bellum Gerreo*

The vox went active it was the Wolf Lord. Two days until they reached their destination. Bellum turned to the Ultramarine. "It would honor me if you would allow my men to train with yours. As the codex teaches, 'Let your men train as though they are at war.' While each of our squads knows their duty well, they do not know each other." He waited for the Ultramarine's reply.

As Bellum made is way through the ship the words of the Wolf Lord replayed in his mind. He had been assertive and absolute. Then came a phrase that filled the Imperial Fist with anger, _'We will liberate the planet sooner or later_.' It was something you heard from normal men. Bellum had heard the phrase used by Imperial Guard commanders before, and they had interchanged it with other terms, “_Eventually_,” “_At some point_.” In his mind it showed uncertainty. Faith in your fellow warrior was something you needed on the battlefield, but faith in your commanders must be absolute.

Bellum though of the other marines. In battle they appeared to be dependable, but their actions spoke to him. 
He was thankful for the Blood Angels assistance, but they had been too bloodthirsty for their own good. The injuries from the dreadnought were proof of that, they had dove headlong into harm. 
The Salamanders had fallen to their chapter’s ideology at least that was what he hoped. They wanted to rush to a world where the people were in danger. What would they say if it was found that the world was to far gone? If an Exterminatus was ordered would the Salamanders be able to see it done? 
The Raven Guard had been quite useful. They had shown their ability at stealth by gathering the information, and planting the demolition charges. In full combat Bellum was sure they would be as able.
The Ultramaries showed their ability and dedication to the codex. They would be honorable warriors that could be counted on when the battle came. They had shown none of the impulsiveness or blood thirst that so many others had.
The Iron Hands had shown their ability at war. They had preformed as any marine wearing terminator armor should.

"Palus," Sergeant Bellum boomed as he moved into the young marine’s doorway. The marine snapped to attention. "This ship contains no Pain Glove. Remove your chest wargear." The young marine began removing his armor with assistance from a brother. Bellum moved back to his area and called Brother Starn. The two began to strip the sergeant’s armor as well.
The punishment was not as severe as it could have been. Bellum looked at his new scars and thought of his brother marine. Before long these would be just another set of marks for each man.

The simulation deck was once again a bustle of activity. The dead still littered the deck, and the blood had thickened and stuck to the deck plates. Several servitors were at work cleaning the mess. The Imperial Fists took their place amongst their brothers and began the long hours of simulations.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bloodbane listened to what Stelios and Tsu'Gan had said and then announced over the vox "All astartes. Our discussion is concluded. We will set course for Kathius IV, Immediatly. We will liberate the planet sooner or later. Keep your men in shape, We arrive on the planet in two days. Take to your simulation rooms, select class, archenemy, and then choose from there. This time, I will attend a sparring match with my Wolf Guard."

Stelios merely nodded his acceptance of these orders and left the room. Tarrion was still waiting outside where Stelios had left him when he came in. "The Wolf Lord listened then?" Tarrion asked as he fell into step alongside him. "Indeed. The Ultramarines and Imperial Fists seemed predictably less enthusiastic however." They entered the billets assigned to their squad to find the rest of the squad there apart from Kai. He decided to wait for Kai before he breifed them and in the meantime told them to continue servicing their equipment or continue training. He thought back to his fellow Sergeants and the Wolf Guard, they were all no doubt excellent commanders and warriors. Bloodbane was somewhat reckless and uncontrolled, but he was willing to do what must be done and not prepared to sit and wait. Vetoris was like every other Ultramarine he had met, rigidly following the codex and uncomprimising. Bellum was much the same, he and Vetoris already standing back to back with each other over the latest developments and decisions. He wondered whether either of them would be able to adapt to the guerilla style of warfare they would likely have to wage once the Despoiler arrived. He had not encountered the Blood Angel or Iron Hand sergeants enough to get a solid opinion of them, but if they followed the reputation their chapters had they would be valueable assets. Tsu'Gan was dependable and his chapter had a reputation for caring about imperial citizens more than others, which Stelios could appreciatet, the Raven Guard holding a similar attitude. 

Kai entered the billet and confirmed the astropath had relayed the message to the rest of the Imperium. He called for the rest of the squad for a briefing. "Brothers. The mission is still going ahead to liberate Kathius IV, however it is likely that the Despoiler will reach here before then. We are going to attempt to locate whatever he is looking for before then, prepare yourselves for a sustained fight with little or no support or resupply, only our fellow chapters. For now we wait for the Wolf Lord to order the drop, until then continue training and making ready your equipment. That is all"


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

An uncomfortable silence had taken hold of the bowels of _Fenris’ Wraith _the sound of the Salamanders boots scraping the cold metal underfoot was the one to break the silence. Together Tsu’gan and his other marines paced down the long corridors to the hanger bays. Their Thunderhawk Gunship had not managed to record a successful departure during the attack and would most likely still be there. 

As his squad kept pace behind him Tsu’gan thought of the others, the Ultramarines were sturdy and their loyalty was unquestionable yet they seemed not be able to grasp what he had insisted upon. Kathius IV was home to thousands of people all suffering under the cruel hand of Chaos there must be some sort of resistance to their rule? Then there was the Imperial Fists dependable in combat but with views that favored the Ultramarines he only questioned their ability to adapt to the kind of Guerilla warfare that they would wage, fast, lightning attacks are called for but the heavy weapons they carry may only hinder the war effort Tsu’gan however had no doubt that they would be needed. The Iron hands and the Blood Angels still remanded a mystery to Tsu’gan, he had not meet either of their Sergeants or seen much of them in combat. The Raven Guard were a whole other story, single handedly boarding and destroying a whole vessel of the Archenemy, and they stood behind him were the Ultramarines would not.

They reached the hanger bay and spotted the imposing figure of their Thunderhawk sitting idle amongst a swath of bodies and blood. It swiveling heavy bolters still glowed a red hot, and the ship had managed to escape the worst of fighting coming out relatively unscathed. Once they had offloaded all of their supplies the squad made its way to the training room to carry out the Wolf lords orders.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The Wolf Lord voice barked over Vetoris vox, and he listened. He knew the Wolf Lord had been going to go for the more aggressive plan and Vetoris could only shake his head. He would follow, but if the Despoiler arrived before any Imperial reinforcements then they would be in the greatest peril. His fleet would be too big and powerful for them to destroy and he was guarded by the best Chaos forces. He heard that they had two days to prepare and that they would be spending most of that in the simulators.

"It would honor me if you would allow my men to train with yours. As the codex teaches, 'Let your men train as though they are at war.' While each of our squads knows their duty well, they do not know each other." Bellum said beside him as he took the Ultramarines outstretched hand. Vetoris smiled at the Imperial Fist Sergeant, his closest ally at the moment on board the ship. _"It would honour me as well brother, and is a great idea. They would benefit greatly from getting to know each other better in battle, I am sure of it." _

Vetoris turned away and with Leonides following him they headed off to their quarters. They found their brothers had finished praying to the Emperor and were now finishing servicing their weapons and armour. They all stood rigid at attention the moment Vetoris moved through the bulkhead. _"Brothers, I am not going to hide the facts. Our esteemed brothers from the Salamanders, Raven Guard and the Space Wolves have decided on our course of action. We are to complete the mission we were sent here to do even though the Despoiler and his men are on the way to the planet. They have refused to wait for reinforcements but have called for them. For now we will train with our brothers from the Imperial Fists, I expect you all to be at your best._" 

They all saluted before equipping themselves and heading for the simulator deck. Vetoris moved along with them, he would have to have words with the Salamander later on, but for now he was content with training with the Imperial Fists. If any of the other chapters put his squads resolve and loyalty to question then Vetoris would show no mercy. He and his men had held the line so that his brothers could retreat to the safety of the ship.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Logan listened impassivly while the others talked, as the decision was made and the Wolf Lord ordered them to the holo-decks Logan again just headed to the dueling cages. This time when he arrived with his squad they stripped off their armour.
"Castus and Maldir, return to Brother Julius and take him to the apothacaries then return, the rest of you split onto two teams of three then commence combat, I shall be among you on neither team" Logan ordered. The teams split into the first having Cerobius, Argus and Sephera on one team and Angelous, Tyrus and Leod on the other. They each chose a weapon from the rack then entered the largest cage.

"Begin!" Logan yelled then ran towards Leod with his sword low, Leod had selected a double bladed axe from the rack and swung it two-handed at his Sergeant. Logan dived under it and rolled smoothly to his feet then smacked his sword down onto Leod's shoulder. Glancing up he saw that Tyrus and Angelous were dueling Cerobius while Argus lay dazed on the floor. Sephera was nowhere to be seen, then Logan heard a beastial snarl as Argus dived forwards fangs bared and murder in his eyes, Logan spun away from Leod and watched as Argus set about both Cerobius and Angelous.
"Squad restrain him!" Logan bellowed as he recognised the signs of the Thirst.
They all sprinted over to Argus and together they managed to bind his hands to the cage wall.
"Brother fight through the blood lust, the Thirst will not take you!" Angelous said. Several long moments later Argus sagged against the mesh.
"I...I am myself brothers" Argus gasped, at this moment Castus and Maldir entered.
"Return to you exercise's brothers, Argus and I shall step out" Logan ordered finally.


----------

